# Sadist movie



## Nightintodream (Sep 10, 2007)

i saw the most sad movie ever its called the bridge to Terebithia
i could not stop crying when it came to the sertin sad point
so i wont to know what other furs sad movies are post a reply plzzz *big bear hug to all*


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Plague Dogs. Just how they got the song going at the end makes it pretty emotional.
An American Tail. Come on, who hasn't shed a couple of tears at the ending?
Fried Green Tomatoes. It doesn't really get me to cry, but there's times I get a little choked up. I'd say where, but I don't want to spoil it for people that haven't seen it. Yet.

And a bunch more.


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 10, 2007)

( To Nightintodream )
I thought you were talking about sadistic movies!!!

I hate to sound like a jerk, but please improve on your spelling, grammar, and punctuation.

=3 Please?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't cry during movies... but for some reason, I cried when Uncle Ben died in Spiderman, lol. Somehow, I can get all choked up during spiderman movies...


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 10, 2007)

Fried Green Tomatoes i love that one i cant cry to it but ya it does choke ya up 
and seratuhl im sory i cant help it i got double dislexea and aspergis sindrom i will try to improve it tho


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 10, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> Fried Green Tomatoes i love that one i cant cry to it but ya it does choke ya up
> and seratuhl im sory i cant help it i got double dislexea and aspergis sindrom i will try to improve it tho



D: Oh...that's okay.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 11, 2007)

8mm was pretty sadist, as was Saw, not to mention. . . oh never mind.  Saddest movie. . . Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2007)

Heh, I came in here expecting something like what *themocaw* said.

/Hostel


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 11, 2007)

Only movie I've ever cried to was Forrest Gump when he found out the kid was his.


----------



## Jakal (Sep 11, 2007)

Lion King. I cried when Mufasa died. And I also cried at the end of ghost.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, since I have a wonderful thing called "testosterone" running through my viens. I have never cried watching a film, but having said that I was on the verve of crying watching the end Dragonheart for the first time when I was like 5.

We where once discussing a subject like this in english, and this kinda-sorta hard kid said he cried at the end of Monsters Inc. And EVERYONE (including our woman teacher) laughed like theres no tomorow.


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 11, 2007)

it was sad when draco died in dragon heart
i just accord to me i cryed when i was whatching free willy i was 7 at the time but i could not help my self when he jups free


----------



## Tevildo (Sep 12, 2007)

I must admit that I was suspecting a review of "Audition", or something like that, as well. 

If it's *saddest* movies, my vote has to be for "Graveyard of the Fireflies".  Very unusual to see a movie which uses war as a major plot element without being explicitly anti-war; the hero's suffering is due to the inhumanity that exists at all times, not to any special inhumanity that war provokes.


----------



## TeeGee (Sep 12, 2007)

Ichi The Killer is really sadistic/masochistic.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, the ending of "Bartleby" was pretty sadistic, it makes me sniffle every time seeing him laying there dead, after being tormented, rejected and abandoned by everyone. 
Scuse me.
Waaaaaaaaah . . . .


----------



## Esplender (Sep 17, 2007)

The Wizard Of Gore's pretty sadistic. Dur hur hur.


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 17, 2007)

what on earth is that


----------



## Mikomi (Sep 17, 2007)

Moulin Rouge was by far the most tragic movie I have ever seen. Makes me bawl every time! XD


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 29, 2007)

Edgeplay: A Film about the Runaways. The end when Sandy West talks about why the band the broke up. That gets me pretty choked up. And that's not scripted. It's real. Then with her begging her bandmates to get back together to do a world tour and put out another album.. It's sad. It's really sad considering Sandy never saw her last wish before she died.


----------



## uncia (Sep 29, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> what on earth is that


Best not ask...?


----------



## uncia (Sep 29, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Saddest movie. . . Grave of the Fireflies.


Mhmm... Add When The Wind Blows and Night on the Galactic Railroad here, too, phps...
Kurosawa's Ran and Dersu Uzala, whilst we're still in .jp, for totally different reasons
Gattaca and Nineteen Eighty-Four (1954), same reason
Barry Lyndon (Kubrick's masterpiece, IMO )
Gallipoli (far, far too often leopards didn't run quickly enough...)
Of Mice and Men (1939/1992)
Ladri di biciclette 
Requiem for a Dream
The Elephant Man
Pixote: A Lei do Mais Fraco (akk.... -v- )


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 30, 2007)

I get a way too sensitive during sad movies. I cried towards the end of "Click" Even though most of that movie was funny as hell. My freind wasn't very forgiving about that. "Oh my god dude, are you fucking crying? XD) that bastard... I cried through the Whole 9/11 movie. (The less known, More accurate one, not the Action flick)  And yes..."Bridge to Terebithia" Very sad... But also touching at the end.


----------



## Option7 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've not cried at a movie before. But the bit in My Dog Skip where the dog almost died nearly got me.
There's a few other that choked me up, but I can't really remember them


----------

